# Not a cafe, but Preto Rodizio restaurant



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a meal there two years ago - the one in putney. I had one of the best coffees I've ever had in a restaurant (it's stuck in my mind for this long, after all!). I always meant to go back and ask them what beans they use but never got round to it.

Has anyone been there by any chance?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

does your cousin/brother/friend own it???


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

jimrobo said:


> does your cousin/brother/friend own it???


Har har yes and please go buy a meal there as I'll secretly get a commission for referring you. No but really, I hope it's not thought I was part of a larger 'ploy' when it was only the guy's brother that interfered and was being the naughty one - it makes me feel bad if I've negatively affected a new company's reputation by starting an innocent thread looking for opinions.

But back to topic. Serious about this coffee. The more I think about it the more I want to go back and try it again! It's just annoying that it's in Putney - somewhere I never have the need to go to. (And the food wasn't anything I'm dying to go back for, not bad though).


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

jacksg said:


> Putney - somewhere I never have the need to go to.


Even residents feel like that.

Seriously though, google came up with their website - http://rodiziopreto.co.uk/

They've got restaurants in Victoria, Battersea and Shaftesbury Ave if anyone of those are closer to you. I'd imagine they all serve the same coffee. Or just ring em up and ask what beans they use! I like the sound of their bring-me-more-meat disc system as I am a pig.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

can you genuinely expect any forum member to take a recommendation from you after you blatantly got caught out lying in your first one? I don't even think you have apologised for it?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That wasn't him, jim, it was Doug.

(and I'm sure he'll accept your apology)


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

oh? sorry. I thought it was Jacksg that started the thread on coffee world claiming it was a really good service and it turned out it was his brother that owned the site?

If I'm wrong obviously I apologise!

edit: whoops looks like I got you completely mixed up with doug! Apologies Jacksg!


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

jimrobo said:


> Apologies Jacksg!


 No worries.. thanks ExpoBarista!

So I just rang them, the confused lady on the phone said it was 'a Portuguese coffee' (assuming they haven't changed beans since I was there two years ago). Forgive my naivety, but portugal doesn't grow coffee does it?!

Any ideas?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess a Portuguese roaster?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

....using Brazilian beans


----------

